# Kfun lite and coils/ juice



## Johan9255 (29/5/20)

Hi everyone. I have a Kfun lite tank and don't know much of vaping this type of tanks. I had A twsip Vega mod before with an arcus tank(baie crap lol) The kfun lite only came with one coil. I have no clue what coils it takes and after its finish what ohm coil to put in and look for. I have nicsalts but yesterday i poured i litte bit of leftover juice with alot of vg(dona varden). now it seem the juice is struggling to get to the coil and cotton. It was perfect before the mix. Now I get dry hits. its only fine if i keep on opening tank and put a little bit of liquid on the coil an cotton itself. I also cant put up the temp to 22 w the way I like it as i get a burned cotton taste after two pulls. Hence crap hits lol. Any advice would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/5/20)

@CaliGuy has an awesome set of photos showing the perfect way to build and wick a Kayfun Lite...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Random264 (29/5/20)

I have a kayfun lite 2019 clone. I normally use plain roundwire kidney puncher 26 gauge nichrome coils. I run them between 0.7 and 1.1 ohms. Get yourself a spool of round wire and you can wrap your own coils, it's pretty easy. 

In terms of liquid, I use 50/50 PG VG liquid. I noticed that 70/30 has trouble wicking with this tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (29/5/20)

Maybe your juice is now too "tick", some PG or a tiny bit of distilled water can help.
Info on wicking you may find here:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/5/20)

If you wrap a 3mm coil you also need to thin out the ends of your wicks quite a lot.
It is important that the ends of the wicks just about touch the little holes at the bottom of the wicking ports, but they shouldn't press down on them (or it will block the juice flow).
+1 on the 50/50 liquid, those holes are tiny and 70/30 will have a tough time wicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lingogrey (29/5/20)

Hi @Johan9255 

Here is a link to the post by @CaliGuy that @CJB85 refers to above (and I would think that the other posts in that thread could also be informative): https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-lite-2019.t61453/#post-797890

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan9255 (30/5/20)

Thanks for all your replies guys. So glad I joined this forum. Very informative. I will look at this links and vids . Regards happy vsping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johan9255 (6/6/20)

Hi guys. I have a problem and I dont know what to do lol. I got this kfun lite tank but I'm doing something wrong. What juice does this tank take. I got a solt 50pg/50vg 50mg and mix fruit on ice (I think 70vg/30pg or other way around) 25mg. Now I have been smoking for 2 weeks on this tank and vapresso mod but hell my throat is sore.and feel like someone hit me with a sledge hammer on my chest. 2 of my bottles are sealed/not fiddled solt and mix fruit both 30 ml 1x25 mg mix fruit is open say 25ml left not fiddled or mixed. Now I got 5 bottles witch is also vgmasterza products. Mixed all them together with 1x 50mg slot blackjack 3 mixed fruit on ice one banana custard. 40ml of alpa pharmacy glycerin and 5% of vodka and few drops of water. Now I'll be honest I'm a newbie but seems like it was a master of a fluff up u can ad the rest in. As the juice seemed to strong or over powering so I tried to mix /dilute because I had the kicked in the chest feeling the whole time. What can I do. I basically sold something to get this gear and my old vape stuff as I couldn't get coils and cant afford anything else (new juice etc) what can I do as if I continue like this I'll either end up in hospital,stop smoking and throw what is to me a hell of a lot of money down the drain. Please help I will be forever grateful. Or am I smoking to high wattage. 17watt. Alot of popping if i go over that whatagge so I have ot on 12 watt now. If I go below 12 say eleven wats 0.87 ohms its struggles to launch


----------



## Silo (6/6/20)

Johan9255 said:


> Hi guys. I have a problem and I dont know what to do lol. I got this kfun lite tank but I'm doing something wrong. What juice does this tank take. I got a solt 50pg/50vg 50mg and mix fruit on ice (I think 70vg/30pg or other way around) 25mg. Now I have been smoking for 2 weeks on this tank and vapresso mod but hell my throat is sore.and feel like someone hit me with a sledge hammer on my chest. 2 of my bottles are sealed/not fiddled solt and mix fruit both 30 ml 1x25 mg mix fruit is open say 25ml left not fiddled or mixed. Now I got 5 bottles witch is also vgmasterza products. Mixed all them together with 1x 50mg slot blackjack 3 mixed fruit on ice one banana custard. 40ml of alpa pharmacy glycerin and 5% of vodka and few drops of water. Now I'll be honest I'm a newbie but seems like it was a master of a fluff up u can ad the rest in. As the juice seemed to strong or over powering so I tried to mix /dilute because I had the kicked in the chest feeling the whole time. What can I do. I basically sold something to get this gear and my old vape stuff as I couldn't get coils and cant afford anything else (new juice etc) what can I do as if I continue like this I'll either end up in hospital,stop smoking and throw what is to me a hell of a lot of money down the drain. Please help I will be forever grateful. Or am I smoking to high wattage. 17watt. Alot of popping if i go over that whatagge so I have ot on 12 watt now. If I go below 12 say eleven wats 0.87 ohms its struggles to launch



Sounds like your nic is too high for you. Normally something like 50mg nic salts is vaped in smaller pod mods.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Johan9255 (6/6/20)

I asked guy for whats "recommended"with tank as I have no clue what must go with and he gave me that. Nee wat ek gaan dood. Now must say yhe juice that's is not turning brown in tank like it first did. With thick 70/30 wicking is also better with videos. Someone told my on facebook it's a dtl tank videos says its mtl. I must figure this out . Nose doesn't run like it used to at first. Still does a little bit but my nose doesn't burn like with straight 50mg slot black jack


----------



## Johan9255 (6/6/20)

Silo said:


> Sounds like your nic is too high for you. Normally something like 50mg nic salts is vaped in smaller pod mods.


. The gentleman that helped me on the group was very helpful and think he has his own shop or something but dtl that he mentioned and mtl I see it is on videos confuse me even more


----------



## Silo (6/6/20)

Also, I am pretty sure 5% Vodka doesn't help to smoothen the throat hit.


----------



## NecroticAngel (7/6/20)

Johan9255 said:


> I asked guy for whats "recommended"with tank as I have no clue what must go with and he gave me that. Nee wat ek gaan dood. Now must say yhe juice that's is not turning brown in tank like it first did. With thick 70/30 wicking is also better with videos. Someone told my on facebook it's a dtl tank videos says its mtl. I must figure this out . Nose doesn't run like it used to at first. Still does a little bit but my nose doesn't burn like with straight 50mg slot black jack


Nose doesn't run. Hehehhe. I'm only laughing because it took me a long time to work that out I went from smoking to a decent cloud producer, and couldn't understand the runny nose. It's not. If you've just stopped smoking to send to blow some clouds out your nose as we do as smokers. The vapor recondenses in your nose passages and drips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lawrence A (7/6/20)

Try mixing the juice without the any vodka or water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan9255 (7/6/20)

Morning thank u guys. I will try that. I also think smoking that high wattage on that high nic is what stomped me. I had to dilute/thin juice as the 70/30 does not work so well on this device. I spoke to Silo on group that was very helpful and informative like most people in the group. Next time I will try a nic salt. 50/50 6-12mg max ,no mixing or stuffing up. Bit darker flavors. Something with mint I like mint lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------

